# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Как обмануть окружающий мир или советы на все случаи жизни.

## Irina

*Прошу не расценивать как руководство к действию ....*

Но знать нам не кто не запрещает ...


*Как запоминать ПИН-коды, мобильные и прочие комбинации цифр:*
Цифры нужно визуализировать, как на картинке. Двойка похожа на лебедя, четверка — на стул, ноль — это шина, или пузырь, или кольцо, семерка — топор и так далее. Таким образом, вместо механического зазубривания включается эйдетическая (образная) память, которая гораздо эффективнее. Цифры-персонажи связываются в цепочки при помощи максимально диких историй. Так, чтобы запомнить номер 200 76 40, надо представить, как на премьере фильма «Груз 200» режиссер Балабанов топором зарубил слона, а потом оседлал стул и ускакал на шинный завод. Чем абсурднее история, тем она лучше запоминается. Типичный пример такой мнемотехники авторства Даниила Хармса: «Мой номер 32 08. Легко запомнить: тридцать два зуба и восемь пальцев». Лучше всего запоминается все, связанное с сексом и насилием.

*Как отгородиться от коллег по работе:*
Высокотехнологичная разновидность бируш — программа Chatterblocker (ChatterBlocker blocks office and cubicle noise so you can concentrate), которая глушит разговоры в офисе при помощи специально подобранной смеси из музыки, голосов, белого шума и звуков природы. Для тех, кого отвлекает музыка в наушниках.

*Как не опоздать на встречу:*
Знать, в какой день недели дороги более пустые.
Понедельник: сравнительно свободно. Многие автомобилисты приходят в себя после выходных; на этот день обычно не планируют важных дел. Заказы на поставку товаров тоже формируются в понедельник.
Вторник: сплошные пробки. Во вторник все выходят на трассы, фуры развозят заказы по магазинам.
Среда: посвободнее. В среду многие, испугавшись вторничных пробок, оставляют машины дома.
Четверг: такой же загруженный, как вторник. Вторник и четверг — приемные дни многих госучреждений в центре. Припарковаться там зачастую негде, люди бросают машины где попало — образовываются пробки.
Пятница: хуже, чем в понедельник и среду, но свободнее, чем во вторник и четверг. В пятницу многие едут за город и закупаются продуктами на выходные, образуются вечерние пробки у клубов и кинотеатров. Но пятница — короткий рабочий день, а у чиновников — совсем короткий, поэтому напряжение на дорогах спадает, а многие к тому же бросают машины, чтобы выпить после работы.

*Как не нарваться на милицейскую проверку:*
Купить большой букет цветов. По некоторым мистическим причинам милиционеры обычно не останавливают людей с букетами — чем и пользуются, в частности, драгдилеры многих стран мира.

*Как разнять дерущихся псов:*
01. Не пытаться разнимать шлепками или ударами: драка разгорится еще сильнее. Не размахивать руками перед собачьим носом: это опасно.
02. Тем более не пробовать растащить за ошейники: можно оказаться покусанным собственной собакой.
03. Самый проверенный способ: владельцы собак одновременно и резко дергают собак за задние лапы, отрывая их от земли. Собаки теряют равновесие и выпускают друг друга.
04. Еще действеннее: перекрестив руки, схватить собак за задние лапы и, приподняв, перевернуть на спину. Живот оказывается незащищенным, и собаки разжимают челюсти.
05. Накинуть на собак куртку или облить водой. Это можно сделать в одиночку. Щенков с той же целью бросают в сугроб.
06. Если драка еще не разгорелась, можно попробовать, если не страшно, встать между собаками.
07. Чтобы разжать челюсти — нажать на кадык, перекрывая дыхание.
08. Кинуть в центр драки кошку — говорят, срабатывает.

*Какие удары самые эффективные в драке:*
01. Запомнить формулу «глаза-горло-пах». В пах бить так: поднять ногу почти на 90 градусов, а потом резко выпрямить в колене. В горло — это в кадык, фалангами пальцев. В глаза — пальцами, тыкать. Использовать подручные предметы: все, что с собой (ключи, зонт, ручка, зажигалка, сумка, книга), на себе (куртка, ремень), рядом (палки, булыжники). Полупустая пластиковая бутылка с колой может стать серьезным оружием.
02. Ладонями по ушам. Достаточно сложный удар — сравнительно легко блокируется, но если попасть, секунд 15 человек вообще не будет понимать, что происходит.
03. Удар в нос — на 3-5 секунд дезориентирует противника.
04. Удар лбом в переносицу (он же «Варшава»). Часто после него драка сразу заканчивается. Как правило, переломом носа.
05. Удар локтем в висок или челюсть. Наносится по касательной (как будто срочно понадобилось почесать спину), потом сразу назад — еще раз, в нос. Также в ближнем бою эффективны колени.
06. Удар ногой по голени. Очень болезненный, особенно если на вас ботинки с крепким носом.
07. Удар ногой сверху вниз по стопе. Противник рефлекторно сгибается, после чего нужно закончить комбинацию ударом коленом в нос.

*Как резать лук без слез:*
01. Положить луковицу на 10 минут в холодильник. Летучие дисульфиды, создающие характерный запах лука, и пропантиаль, который и вызывает слезы, не будут выделяться при резке так сильно.
02. Смачивать нож холодной водой.
03. Поставить рядом свечу: летучие соединения будут притягиваться пламенем. Также можно поставить рядом кастрюлю с кипящей водой (тогда их притянет пар) или же вентилятор — чтобы отгонять их в сторону.
04. Жевать в процессе резки жвачку.

*Как избежать обмана в баре:*
01. В незнакомом месте просить двойную порцию чего бы то ни было в двух отдельных стаканах: меньше вероятность, что недольют.
02. Лед всегда просить отдельно: горы льда в стакане скрывают недостачу алкоголя.
03. Сдача мелкими купюрами, которые все ленятся пересчитывать, кормит не одно поколение барменов — как и лед.
04. Разбавленное мартини очень просто заметить: из-за маслянистой структуры на стенках бокала должны оставаться потеки, а у разбавленного остаются капельки.
05. Больше всего денег бармену приносит недолив пива: в кружку 500 мл недоливают от 50 до 80 мл. Особенно хорошо это работает с нефильтрованным пивом, у которого плотная пена. На пивных бокалах есть отметка 0,5 — она далеко не всегда соответствует действительности. Правильно налитое пиво — это 3 пальца от края стакана, пены должно быть 4 см.
06. Чтобы подменить дорогую водку дешевой, ее держат в морозильной камере: так различия становятся практически незаметны. Обычно это происходит при заказе небольшими порциями — заранее просите, чтобы чересчур ледяную не подавали.
07. Хороший виски или коньяк в смеси с колой — перевод продукта. Бармен думает так же и, скорее всего, нальет самого дешевого.

*Как не волноваться на сцене:*
Aктеры применяют старую тактику: перенести волнение с себя на своего персонажа. Это он волнуется, а не ты.

*Как поменьше стоять в очереди:*
Правило крайней кассы: в самую дальнюю и труднодоступную кассу обычно стоит меньше всего народа. Не всегда, но часто работает в «Макдоналдсах», супермаркетах и на паспортном контроле.

*Как отбиться от бродячих собак:*
При помощи трехпроцентного раствора нашатырного спирта в пластиковой бутылке или водяном пистолете. В отличие от баллончика с перцем срабатывает всегда: собака на полчаса-час теряет ориентацию, особенно если удастся попасть струей в нос. Этот способ традиционно используют почтальоны.

*Как отдраить воск с ковра:*
Положить сверху какую-нибудь тонкую бумагу, лучше кальку, и прогладить утюгом — воск прилипнет к бумаге. С одеждой это тоже работает.

*Как отмыть пепельницы:*
Обработать их предварительно средством для полировки мебели.

*Как убрать царапины с айпода:*
При помощи простейшего полировочного средства — обычной зубной пасты (не отбеливающей). Медленно протирать старой зубной щеткой или ваткой. Так же убираются царапины на бокалах и любой стеклянной посуде.

*Как не отравиться в ресторанах:*
01. Нью-йоркский повар Энтони Бурден советует с подозрением относиться к «специальным предложениям» и «блюдам от шеф-повара»: это может быть удобным способом сбыть залежавшиеся продукты.
02. Осторожно есть в ресторанах, где мало посетителей. В холодильниках таких ресторанов скопилась куча продуктов с истекающим сроком годности. Редкий повар удержится от соблазна избавиться от них в первую очередь.
03. С подозрением относиться к воскресным бранчам: с их помощью утилизируют все, что не съели в пятницу и субботу. Креветочный салат — это кладбище мертвых креветок. Рыба, вымоченная в бальзамическом уксусе, — это та рыба, которую уже нельзя просто пожарить на гриле. В воскресенье как никогда правдива старинная поварская поговорка: «Соус скрывает тысячу грехов».
04. Не заказывать рыбу в понедельник: даже в городах с бодрыми рыбными рынками это будет, скорее всего, рыба, заказанная в четверг и не съеденная за выходные. Все это время она лежала в холодильнике, который открывали каждые две минуты.
05. Рыбные поставщики практически никогда не заказывают рыбу-меч: в отличие от своих клиентов они видели трехметровых червей, которые в ней живут.

*Как не пропустить ошибки в тексте:*
При слишком быстрой вычитке текста мозг начинает сам исправлять ошибки. Опытные корректоры в таком случае читают текст снизу вверх: так внимание переключается с контекста на отдельные слова и фразы, а внимательность повышается.

*Как общаться с сотрудниками аэропорта:*
Если нужно срочно решить какую-нибудь проблему (скажем, перебронировать отмененный рейс), а не просто зарегистрироваться, всегда проще позвонить по мобильному в авиакомпанию, чем стоять в очереди к клерку-представителю: как минимум потому, что на горячей линии дежурят несколько операторов.

*Как обычно обманывают таксисты:*
01. Самый популярный способ обмана — «нет сдачи».
02. За МКАД включается двойной счетчик, но понять на глаз, какой километр, пассажир не может, и таксист увеличивает сумму, исходя только из собственной жадности.
03. Способ, часто практикуемый не водителями, а компаниями: прислать машину более высокого класса, которую не заказывали, и потребовать оплату как за бизнес-класс. В случае отказа клиенту придется платить неустойку и ждать новую машину, поэтому мало кто идет на это.
04. За выгруз багажа в аэропорту деньги брать не должны, но многие пытаются.
05. Если заказ отменен, таксисты иногда все же доезжают до клиента: пытаются делать вид, что об отмене не слышали, и требуют неустойку.

*Как заказать выпивку в переполненном баре:*
Главное — дотянуться сквозь толпу до барной стойки и уцепиться за нее. Представьте, что вам нужно водрузить на стойку флаг. Остальное — дело техники: протиснуться, укрепиться, привлечь внимание бармена, четко выкрикнуть заказ, показывая на пальцах, сколько именно («Два пива!»). Держать в руках пару банкнот.
*
Как планировать дела с помощью post-it:*
Нужна большая, лучше всего черная (для контраста) тетрадь и самоклеящиеся бумажки post-it. Такие кляссеры выпускают для фотографий и рисования мелками. На бумажки записываются текущие дела и группируются любым удобным способом: цветные — самые важные, на одном развороте — все, что нужно по текущему проекту, на другом — самые оперативные дела и так далее. Этот способ удобнее компьютерных органайзеров и КПК (потому что проще и естественней) и обычных бумажных ежедневников: не нужно ничего зачеркивать, листочки можно просто переклеивать и выкидывать.

*Как вспомнить то, что не вспоминается:*
Если не получается вспомнить, скажем, сколько лет исполнилось ребенку приятеля, надо просто представить, сколько ему может быть. Скажите наугад. Очень часто мозг в такой ситуации расслабляется и подсовывает правильный ответ, который просто где-то застрял. Способ описан еще Фрейдом.

----------


## Irina

*Как сыграть пьяного:*
Обычно все пытаются буквально изобразить пьяного: сбивчивая речь, шатающаяся походка и т.д. Гораздо более эффективный способ — попытаться изобразить очень-очень трезвого человека. Который очень медленно и осторожно двигается, контролируя каждое движение и каждое слово. Выглядит такая игра гораздо правдоподобнее.

*Как бороться с запущенной бессонницей:*
01. Хронотерапия. По этой схеме нужно каждый день ложиться на три часа позже, пока не доберетесь до времени, когда нужно просыпаться. Например:
День 1: сон с 4 утра до полудня
День 2: с 7 утра до 3 дня
День 3: с 10 утра до 6 вечера
День 4: с часу дня до 9 вечера
День 5: с 4 вечера до полуночи
День 6: с 7 вечера до 3 ночи
День 7-13: с 10 вечера до 6 утра
День 14 и далее: с 11 вечера до 7 утра
Две болезненные недели можно вычеркнуть из жизни, зато этот способ считается самым эффективным.
02. Фототерапия (лечение светом). Каждое утро сидеть перед источником очень яркого света — чтобы организм привыкал, что это утро. Сидеть нужно от получаса до двух часов, делать при этом можно все что угодно. Такие специальные приборы (light visor, например, GoLite) продают в сомнологических центрах. Просто на солнце тоже можно сидеть, но к Москве этот способ отношения не имеет.
03. Способ Владимира Леви: если не спится, нужно встать и сделать гимнастику. Если опять не спится — повторить. И так каждую ночь, до победного конца. Смысл в том, что организм начинает пугаться, что с ним опять это сделают, и от ужаса отключается уже самостоятельно.
*
Как не напиться:*
Старинный, но работающий способ: перед серьезным застольем выпить две-три столовые ложки оливкового или любого другого масла. На желудке образуется пленка, непроницаемая для алкоголя. Вы все равно напьетесь, но медленнее.

*Как убить запах табака:*
Положить в пепельницу ломтик лимона: он впитает большую часть неприятных запахов. Этим же ломтиком можно убрать запах и желтые пятна никотина с пальцев. Еще можно в пепельницу насыпать немного соды.

*Как преодолеть творческий ступор:*
01. Положить перед собой лист бумаги и быстро записывать все, что приходит в голову по теме (если ступор очень сильный, можно сначала и без темы). Основной принцип: записывать все, не задумываться над прочитанным (думать только на бумаге), фиксировать все ассоциации, писать сплошным массивом, не думать о логических связях. Когда иссякнут собственные мысли, взять подходящую книгу и, медленно читая, записывать все соображения, относясь критически к прочитанному, а не к своим записям. Главное — создать как можно больший массив текста.
02. Воспользоваться программой Creative Block 1.0. (mskcity.ru/creative). Программа выбрасывает случайную карточку с разными любопытными соображениями (от Товстоногова до рекламщиков McCann Erickson), которые могут натолкнуть на неожиданное решение.
03. Метод случайного стимула. Описан Эдвардом де Боно, модифицирован Виталием Колесником.
a. Сформулировать в форме вопроса задачу, для решения которой нужна идея.
б. Случайным образом выбрать объект.
в. Удерживая в уме вопрос и случайный объект, строить между ними связи и рассматривать каждую связь как знак, указывающий на ответ. Случайный объект должен быть действительно случайным: 30-е слово на 20-й странице наугад взятой книги. На генерацию идей отводится не больше 3 минут. Застревать на одной идее не нужно, все мысли фиксируются на бумаге.

*Как отмыть с рук запах чеснока и рыбы:*
При помощи любого предмета из нержавейки: воспользоваться им, как обычным куском мыла. Существует специальное стальное мыло, но обычная ложка работает точно так же.
*
Как добиться подписания нужного документа:*
Профессиональный трюк юристов: любой договор должен умещаться на одной странице — пусть без отступов, без пробелов, мелким кеглем. Работает и с любыми докладными записками, объяснительными и т.д.

*Как научиться рано вставать:*
Просыпаться в одно и то же время по будильнику, а засыпать, когда устал. Есть два подхода ко сну. Первый — ложиться и вставать в одно и то же время. Второй — засыпать, когда устал, и просыпаться, когда выспался. Чтобы научиться быть жаворонком, нужно суммировать эти два подхода. Этот способ, в частности, позволяет спать меньше, чем обычно: на самом деле человеку не нужно спать так много.

*Как быстро засыпать:*
Лечь на спину, вытянуться, расслабить все тело. Закрыть глаза и под закрытыми веками закатить зрачки наверх. Это нормальное состояние глаз во время сна. Приняв это положение, человек засыпает быстро, легко и глубоко. Если верить Виктору Суворову, этой методике десятилетиями обучают сотрудников ГРУ.

*Как эффективно конспектировать:*
01. Разделять лист бумаги на квадраты и в каждом записывать логически связанные вещи. Например, один из квадратов отвести на вопросы, возникающие по ходу. Так делает записи Билл Гейтс.
02. Метод Корнелла — ему обучают американских студентов: разделять лист бумаги на три части. Большая — для записи лекции. Широкое поле слва — для заметок постфактум, рисунков, условных обозначений и всего того, что позволяет лучше запоминать услышанное. И небольшое поле внизу — для краткого, в одну-две фразы, содержания страницы.
03. Метод ментальных карт. Разработан Тони Бьюзаном. Он предлагает делать записи в виде живых, биоморфных, похожих на лианы рисунков — вместо скучных конспектов со списками, таблицами и схемами. Главная тема помещается в центре, от нее ответвляются ветки с ключевыми словами. Чем более ярким и необычным получится рисунок, тем лучше он запомнится. Бьюзан рекомендует ментальные карты для всего — от конспектов до ежедневного планирования, но лучше всего они все-таки подходят для разного рода брейнстормингов.

*Как обмануть трубочку гаишника:*
Строго говоря, это не очень нужное знание: скоро надо будет не дуть в трубочку, а сосать специальные леденцовые палочки, экспресс-анализ которых показывает заодно и наличие наркотиков в крови. Трубочки полностью обмануть тоже не удастся. Но сами наркологи утверждают, что несколько глубоких вздохов перед тестированием могут спасти положение: содержание алкоголя в крови определяется косвенно, по концентрации спирта в выдыхаемом воздухе. Похожий способ: медленно выдохнуть мимо трубочки, резко вдохнуть и выдохнуть в трубочку.

*Как открыть бутылку шампанского ножом:*
01. Нужен нож палаш — специальный нож прямоугольной формы с широким лезвием (или что-то похожее). Острым ножом бить нельзя — будут осколки.
02. Игристое вино не подходит. «Советское» или крымское шампанское тоже не подходит: бутылка просто взрывается. Нужно классическое шампанское, которое делается по всем правилам (5-6 атмосфер). Для тренировки понадобится не меньше 6 бутылок.
03. Держать в рабочей руке шампанское, обхватив за дно ладонью под углом 45 градусов.
04. Найти шов с двух сторон бутылки и на горлышке расчистить от фольги место для удара, чтобы она не тормозила удар. Счистить до края горлышка.
05. Резким сильным скользящим ударом без особого размаха вдарить по расчищенному месту. Если все сделано правильно,горлышко отлетает без осколков.
06. Тренироваться надо, защитив лицо. Лучше делать это не дома: трюк довольно опасный.
07. Чем выше температура, тем больше давление, следовательно, тем эффектнее и дальше отлетит горлышко. Но только если сделать все очень правильно. Иначе высок риск взрыва.

* Ну что ж делитесь своим опытом и знанием))*

----------

